# Who's the craziest?



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Who's the most psychotic?

Good lesson to not take symptoms etc too serious(for all us mentalhealth hypochondriacs).
Most normal people taking this test score worse than me, so this is just for fun
Don't check the "more information"


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

I only did it for fun, not that anyone should take it seriously...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

haha, oh well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

haha as I said meant as a joke
its just funny to share to see how "crazy" we are according to online symptom pages since we're all fiends of them.
I was at a regular forum and most people was HIGH and VERY HIGH on 90% of the disorders


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

We are all crazy


----------



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

No were not, we have a neurological and chemical imbalance in the brain caused by extreme life events. Life events that the human evolution coping mechanism can't handle. Course we feel a bit mental, who wouldn't but we are still the same person we were before this happened. Just the brain is reacting and telling us there is something wrong. I'm going to put a mask on this unreality before I meet the devil person(not literally). I have no idea why this has happened to me but I'm going to get better, even though I feel i'm stuck in this. When I'm better, I promise to keep coming here. If anybody wants to insult me or drag me down in to their hole, that's ok. I totally understand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I think blackbox meant it as a joke.
You will not find ONE person in the world without atleast one "symptom" of mental disorder. This was a joke, read it over and over 

and yeah I agree DPDR is NOT permanent mental illness/craziness...
Thats exactly why I made this post...

Keep up the attitude too, with that attitude u WILL recover.
I think most people first come here, see the page and get this motivation to overcome this, then "lose" it when they dont seer esults immediately..


----------



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

True, people just come here to vent and that's ok. Positivety doesn't really help with this disorder but it's still nice to be nice.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Finders said:


> Positivety doesn't really help with this disorder


Actually, it does. Quite a bit...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Finders said:


> True, people just come here to vent and that's ok. Positivety doesn't really help with this disorder but it's still nice to be nice.


Positive attitude towards recovery is only way, if ur negative and say ull never recover, u wont.. simple as that


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm less crazy then i thought 
Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Moderate \
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

OMG we soooooooo need drugs to make us fell close to normal


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Finders said:


> OMG we soooooooo need drugs to make us fell close to normal


Not true.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Finders said:


> True, people just come here to vent and that's ok. Positivety doesn't really help with this disorder but it's still nice to be nice.


Totally wrong. Staying positive is probably the most important step to recovery


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Finders said:


> True, people just come here to vent and that's ok.


MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! 
MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! 
MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! 
MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! 
MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! 
MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO! MOFO!  MOFO!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> Positive attitude towards recovery is only way, if ur negative and say ull never recover, u wont.. simple as that


A perfect example of intent working in the world  Ah Copeful, we really aren't that different you know 

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Might not morally, but world view while you believe in mind over matter I believe only mind over grey matter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

are you suffering from delusions? No, those giant insectoid robots really are trying to eat my brains!!!


----------



## solboard (Jul 8, 2006)

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderat
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

About normal for someone with social/general/specific anxiety, eh?


----------



## solboard (Jul 8, 2006)

That question about ESP is actually true. Sure, many people don't believe in supernatural phenomena, but there are numerous books that have scientific evidence of remote viewing, reincarnation and other phenomena.

If you answered yes to that ESP question because you knew ESP does exist, then that response will contribute to your "schizotypal" personality. Tests like these can be a bit arbitrary.

Is it wrong to answer yes on the ESP question because you know or have experienced things that is considered "supernatural?"

I don't like tests like these, because they can be inaccurate, and misleading.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh mah fuckin god, u had to bring it up here too?

Theres "SCIENTIFIC" books saying you are a donkey with a rhino horn up your ass, only problem is that their SCIENCE like SCIENTOLOGY, not real SCIENCE that requires evidence, just a keyboard and a publisher.

ESP doesnt exist.

http://skepdic.com/esp.html


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Then how do people know about chakras. Not that those are immaterial, but feelings energies in and around the body is a common experience that can be felt collectively.


----------



## solboard (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll bring it up wherever possible! 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Still doesnt validate it I think santa claus is brought up more

How come people know about chakras? bitch please, u feel emotions in different places in ur body. GOD FUKIN DAMN UR ALL RETARDED FUCK YOU ALL JUST FOR BEING STUPID AND CLOSEMINDED


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Gees Copeful... Ease down on the "wife beater" beer = Stella Artois


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I aint no wife beater, but I aint no sexist either, just cause she's a girl doesn't make her immune to criticism.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

solboard...? solboard female?... you was... erm... lol...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

:lol: :lol: look ma! I'm sane!! :lol: :lol: 
this thread cracks me up. I am drinking so much coffee right now.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

im a fucking mess man holy fuck im so fucked up lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## phantomfrigidere (Nov 16, 2007)

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

Finders said:


> True, people just come here to vent and that's ok. Positivety doesn't really help with this disorder but it's still nice to be nice.


you definitely want to stay positive to recover, or at least to survive until recovery. Plus no recovery method will be very effective if you don't stay positive. its damn hard though sometimes...

I did pretty awful.

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

i'm not taking it too seriously, but its some food for thought. questions brought up a lot of valid points that i want to adress about myself.


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

OMFG...I took tht test and I'm a "Nutbar".........THANK GOODNESS...lol
My fiancee took it too and we scored almost exactly the same, and yes we plan to have kids...(look out world...  )


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Tame the ninja hamster before you have kids :!:


----------



## runner202 (Oct 13, 2007)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High c 
Antisocial: Low c
orderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High cl
rcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

hahaha I am relativly new to the site and just starting cracking up because researching these tests were my entire summer and I think I took this one like 20 times


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Emulated Puppeteer, My results are the same as yours.

My world is colored a mess by dr. But I am getting on with life. Guess most persons don't even have any idea who I am now...

Anla


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Disorder Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

*Anla*

Well at lease some one is in the "same" boat as me... lol.

When did your DR get triggered in your life?


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

until the year I turned 48.

I was very definitely very badly mistreated by my employer. Made to suffer trauma, anxiety, depression over the top. Was a paid slave, threatened with loss of career if I did not do the job. Thought I would be able to do it, so I did. Knew I had to do it anyhow...

Many other people did not help me either. Only a few were at all helpful, and in the end it was up to me anyhow.

Succeeded in gettting my job life finally straightened out, but lost myself in the whole mess.

I keep on keeping on, because I have to provide for my son. But think I might give up doing once he no longer needs me, esp if I'm still lost from me...

Anla


----------

